# Titus Talks



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2012)

by Craig Titus This column does not represent the opinions or views of IronMagazine, it’s advertisers or affiliates. Craig’s column is unedited and for entertainment purposes only, read at your own risk. I know every pro bodybuilder takes steroids but what role do recreational drugs play in the sport and culture of bodybuilding? Recreation drugs [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## Intense (Oct 29, 2012)

These are always a good read, thanks!


----------

